# Omg!!!!



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG







See the bay HERE

oh and HERE


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Better start saving


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Too much beer on Friday night I reckon. WIS rule no 1: don't buy the hype.







:lol:

http://www.guinand-watch.com/images/storie..._Fly_Offz_E.pdf


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be some serious dope smoking in the watch business!









Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They do appear to sell them at crazy prices, a couple of months ago they sold a SS version for Â£1k


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I personally don't like the 18kt gold Aviations. The SS ones are great though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> I personally don't like the 18kt gold Aviations. The SS ones are great though


Couldn't agree more


----------

